# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Продам приложение Вконтакте и mail.ru(одобренное)

## monstrons

Продам одобренное приложение «Монстронс» - Битва монстров.
(приложение качественное, интересное и эксклюзивное)
Приложение выставлено и одобрено в социальных сетях: Вконтакте и mail.ru
Контакт одобрил приложение за 57 минут:), одобрено было 6 сентября 2011 г.
Приложение в контакте ни как не раскручивалось, в данный момент (менее чем за 7 суток) его установили более 9500 пользователей ( так же 3 дня из 7 приложение находилось в стадии «Вета» отстраивали, отключали постоянно – это нормальный рабочий процесс, так бы было ещё больше пользователей и естественно доход, сегодня заработало на полную) уже есть доход более 200 голосов, так же не проводились ни какие конкурсы за голоса, что могло увеличить ещё доходность, всё в руках нового хозяина – очень хороший показатель. Если вложить в раскрутку, то с увеличением пользователей приложение будет одно из самых популярный и перспективных.
( Делаем уже далеко не первое приложение , общаемся с владельцами, знаю, что говорю)
Так же приложение выставлено на mail.ru. Приложение установило более 2000 чел. Выставлено и полностью одобрено по всем пунктам 8 сентября 2011 г., но платёжная система не подключалась, т.к. для подключение системы по правилам mail.ru разработчику (хозяину) необходимо выслать документы заверенные нотариально, нет смысла мне этого делать, так как приложение сменит хозяина. ( приложение принято не только для общего доступа, но и в каталог, то бишь подходит под бесплатный пакет рекламы на mail.ru )
После того как новый хозяин вышлет документацию на mail.ru, по правилам социальной сети он может бесплатно заказать рекламу на продвижение данного приложения в рамках mail.ru с количеством показов 21000000 - вот ссылка на этот бесплатный пакет http://api.mail.ru/apps/ads/ А это множество установок приложения и огромный доход!
Цель продажи: Приложение писалось на продажу, хотелось сделать качество!
Внимание!!
Ссылка на приложение в контакте http://vkontakte.ru/app2461089
Ссылка на приложение на mail.ru http://my.mail.ru/apps/641776
Цена: 25000 у.е. или 750000 руб.
Очень важная информация:
По вопросам приобретения приложения обращаться строго по нижеуказанным контактам:
Почта: monstrons@yandex.ru
Тел: +38093-565-14-25
С Ув. Денис.

----------

